
Any online masters in Computer Science which could lead to Phd(Research in AI)? - emailtoalizain
Here are my intensions&#x2F;situation;
Program could be MS computer science or Data Science or related.<p>- I am working on a full-time job
- Want to get a master degree especially which could lead to research in Artificial Intellegence
- I want to complete master while I am doing my job but plan to quit my job to join a Phd program.<p>Please suggest any good options if any? Or reason about why studying online could not help me go with my planned track.
======
UFC9783
I am in the exact same boat as you and would be interested in hearing others
opinions: -Full time working as a developer. -Part time Online MS in
Information Systems -Looking to pursue Phd in artificial intelligence or
machine learning.

